# Yung tunay ko nang mamahalin at pakakasalan ang aking nais matagpuan



## romelako

I'm probably going to be posting here regularly with words I am unable to find through an online dictionary.  I hope no one minds, lol.

          "‘Yung tunay ko nang mamahalin at pakakasalan ang aking nais *matagpuan*."
_Why is it in the beneficiary form, along with the actor-focus?_

"...walang* ligoy* na sabi ni Bentley."
_What does the sentence mean?  I understand all the other words but that one._

"Tama ba ang ginagawa ng *binatang* ito?"

"Apat na babae ang love interests na* basta na lang ida-dump...*?"
_I can roughly translate the first part, but the bolded part, I have no idea._

"Hindi ba para naman itong *se­gu­ristang mapagsamantala*?"
_"It isn't for this...?"_

That's it for now.  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## DotterKat

1)"...walang* ligoy* na sabi ni Bentley."
A better way to say it would be "....walang *paligoy-ligoy* na sinabi ni Bentley."
Without knowing what lines went before this phrase, it means ".... Bentley said this without *beating around the bush* _OR ....._Bentley said so, *in plain and simple words*."

2)"Tama ba ang ginagawa ng *binatang* ito?"
Did this *young man* do the right thing?

3)"Apat na babae ang love interests na* basta na lang ida-dump...*?"
Again without knowing what comes before this, it means roughly " (he has) four female love interests (_OR _he is interested in four women) and *then he will drop/dump/break off with them just like that?*
I believe I mentioned in a previous post that it is not at all uncommon to find Tagalog conversations peppered with English words. This is another example of that.

4)"Hindi ba para naman itong *se­gu­ristang mapagsamantala*?"
The most direct translation would be: He/She seems like an *opportunist who is hedging their bet.*
Other translations would be: He/She is *a very* *cunning opportunist/a very manipulative opportunist.*


----------



## niernier

Great translations as always.  Here are some of the other details you might want to learn.



> "Tama ba ang ginagawa ng *binatang* ito?"


A *binata *is a usually a "young man" but can also be referred to as an unmarried man.



> "Hindi ba para naman itong *se­gu­ristang mapagsamantala*?"
> _"It isn't for this...?"_


A *segurista *is someone who always make sure that everything goes according to plan and *mapagsamantala *is in simplest terms, an opportunist(also called oportunista in Tagalog). There are couple of ways to translate segurista depending on the context. 

For example: "Maging segurista!" means "Act prudently!" or "Be a prudent person"



> "‘Yung tunay ko nang mamahalin at pakakasalan ang aking nais *matagpuan*."
> _Why is it in the beneficiary form, along with the actor-focus?_


tagpo has -an after it to mark the focus, but I don't think that the focus is beneficiary. -an is an object focus affix.

Yung tunay ko nang mamahalin at pakakasalan = The one I would really love and marry

ang aking nais matagpuan = is the one I wish to meet.


----------



## romelako

For magtagpuan, if you're taking the root word tagpu, and attaching -an, why would you attach the ma- to it?  I'm getting confused because usually ma- is an actor-focus and -an is beneficiary.


----------



## niernier

I cannot explain this without giving other examples so please bear with me.  If we are to analyze the structure:

Nais kong matulog. -> I want to sleep.
Nais kong maglaro ng basketbol. -> I want to play basketball.
Nais kong makinig ng awit mo. -> I want to listen to your song.
Nais kong *matagpuan *ang taong tunay kong mamahalin at pakakasalan-> I want to find the one whom I will truly love and wed.

Notice that we use the infinitive of the verb when expressing desire or wish. Matagpuan is object focus because of the affix -an and would therefore use "ang" instead of "ng". My speculation is that ma- in the case of matagpuan is used as a potentive prefix for an object focused verb. It expresses the possibility of becoming actual.


----------

